# Ahuyenta mosquistos



## nactronik (Oct 25, 2006)

Hola gente.... 
Estoy interesado en hacer, el ahuyenta mosquistos. 
El cicuito de por si parece bastante sencillo. 
Ahora mi p`regunta es: 
¿que piezzo, le pongo? Ya que vienen de distintas medidad y distintas potencias. 
El cicuito es el sgte.: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/mosquito/index.htm 
Pense en poner uno de auto esos chiquitos que vienen 
¿que opinan?   
Saludos.....


----------



## JV (Oct 26, 2006)

Hola nactronik, por lo que veo en el circuito es de baja potencia y teniendo en cuenta que no es tan crucial el tamaño para tu caso me parece razonable el que comentas. Incluso se puede probar con uno de reloj despertador, esos chinos que duran poco tiempo andando.


----------



## nactronik (Oct 26, 2006)

ok...
Pero nadie sabe de que potencia tendria que ser mas omenos??
garcias


----------



## nactronik (Oct 26, 2006)

habia pensado en los parlantitos que traen las pc.
Son de 1W, peron no son piezzon.
Son cono comun.
Que opinan?
Gracias de nuevlo.


----------



## psicodelico (Oct 26, 2006)

mmmh, no creo que funcione... pienso que esos parlantitos no tienen la suficiente repuesta en frecuencias tan altas como las pensadas en ese circuito, es solo para las audibles.


----------



## juan.uy (Mar 1, 2007)

bueno yo hice ese circuito y la verdad es uqe no tengo como comprobar que funcione
el piezo que le puse es un BeStar BPT-23CX/W-1


----------



## ELCHAVO (Mar 1, 2007)

casualmente he leido bastantes articulos sobre estos ahuyenta mosquitos electronicos y realmente dicen que no funcionan para nada.

Han ensayado con diferentes frecuencias, etc, etc, y parece que los mosquitos ni se inmutan .

De hecho el que lo pueda fabricar y le funcione bien creo se vuelve millonario. Pero no han podido. a parte de los metodos quimicos.


----------



## yago2001 (Abr 16, 2007)

Hola, ya cosntruí el auyenta mosquito de la web de pablin .com.ar, el aparato funciona, pero los  mosquitos siguen al lado.Me parece que tienen que 1º probar que frecuencia asusta a un mosquito para luego lograr que salga electronicamente por un piezo así sería la unica .


----------



## JV (Abr 16, 2007)

El problema real es que la frecuencia es muy alta y no todos los piezo llegan a ella.

Saludos..


----------



## joryds (Abr 17, 2007)

Hola, me parece mas conveniente desarrollar ahuyenta mosquitos que generen varias frecuencias ya que el propuesto por el compañero nactronik trabaja con una frecuencia y ellos son animales de costumbre es decir, si hay un sonido que los perturbe se marcharan pero en 2 o3 días regresaran como si no existiera ese aparato.
En esta página hay una opción http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/plaga1/index.htm de un Plaguicida Ultrasónico Automático que genera máximo 10 frecuencias.
No se  si se pueda reemplazar el elemento *CA3130 por un LM741 y también hay una resistencia que no tiene valor que esta al lado de la de 100k, en el circuito original yo no la observe abría que probar para que sirve.

Espero que este circuito llene sus expectativas

Saludos


----------



## 426ivan (Abr 20, 2007)

El transductor que utiliza ese circuito de pablin dice que es un sensor de los que se usan en seguridad. Alguien sabe cuál es o de qué se trata? Conocen algún componente que genere esa señal de ultrasonido y con buena potencia?

Gracias a todos.
Un abrazo, Iván.-


----------



## aliteroid (Abr 20, 2007)

La mejor opcion o mejor dicho la unica para este caso es utilizar un transductor ultrasonico este dispositivo funciona a su maxima potencia alrededor de los 40Khz por lo tanto debes ajustar el circuito para entregarle esta frecuencia. ¿no los conoces? mira esto http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/109545/ETC/400ST16B.html


----------



## 426ivan (Abr 20, 2007)

ESPECTACULAR!! Muchas Gracias aliteroid!!! Voy a buscar ese transductor y empiezo a probar.

Gracias de nuevo vecino.
Saludos catamarqueños, Iván.-


----------



## 426ivan (Ago 28, 2007)

Bueno, después de muchos dias de no poder armar el circuito, finalmente lo hice. Pero yo lo necesito como ahuyenta roedores. Lo hice con pic que me genera un frecuencia de 39,8 KHz y con barridos para no generar acostumbramientos. Pero....cómo sé si funciona? En la página de pablin los BD139-140 no tienen el valor de fuente, por lo que ante la duda utilizo 5V para no quemar el transductor. Tengo que salir a cazar ratones para probar? Alguien tiene alguna idea sin osciloscopio?

GRACIAS!!!


----------



## joryds (Ago 28, 2007)

Hola 426ivan, lo que tengo entedido es que el circuito que mencionas que tiene los elementos BD139-140 trabaja con 12V.

Saludos.


----------



## aliteroid (Ago 30, 2007)

No se a cuanto trabaja el circuito lo que si se es que el transductor trabaja optimamente con un voltaje de 30V asi entrega 120db no se si al circuito de potencia se le puedan alicar los 30v


----------



## matoska (Oct 29, 2007)

hola yo hice el circuito de pablin pero le puse en ves de un condensador de 86 uno de 67 el piezo lo saque de una targeta navideña lo hice convencido que no iba a funcionar pero caramba al ratito de prenderlo unos 5 - 10 min (y aguantar un ruido insoportable) los mosquitos empezaron a desaparecer no se si sera psicosomatico o que pero a mi me funciono


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2007)

Sistema ecologico contra los mosquitos


----------



## JV (Nov 4, 2007)

Fogonazo, me parece que son dificil de conseguir, al menos por estos lados. Algun punto de venta conocido? 

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 4, 2007)

Fogonazo no sirve para moscas? jajajajajaja


----------



## chandybecker (Mar 18, 2010)

nactronik dijo:


> Hola gente....
> Estoy interesado en hacer, el ahuyenta mosquistos.
> El cicuito de por si parece bastante sencillo.
> Ahora mi p`regunta es:
> ...


Hola amigo. yo construí un generador de señal con un amplificador de poco consumo (LM386). este tiene la opción de aparte amplificar una señal de audio puede generar un pitido de cierta frecuencia parecido a un 555. 

Considero que es muy fácil construirlo por sus pocos componentes.

Yo ocupe un twiter de 8 ohm y funciona perdectamente, aparte puse un potenciometro para ajustar una frecuencia como uno quiera.

yo creo que un componente piezoelectrico no es necesario y lo puedes asta ocupar con un parlante de audio para agudos. 

espero que sirva algo este post. saludos


----------



## electromario (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola yo hice un ahuyenta mosquito con un 555 en lo general me va bien pues todas las noches llegaba un mosquito a molestarme(hoy ya no), la frecuencia que utilizo es de 34.5 KHz con salida amplifacada para los picos de la señal, suena muy muy fuerte en frecuencias bajas f<20KHz ocupe una bocina de telefono ya que los buzzer se me sobrecalentaban y a 34.5KHz todavia se escuchaba un zumbido, con esta bocina ni moscas ni hormigas ni cucas ni ratas ni nada anda por mi cuarto 
les invito a que lo hagan


----------



## electromario (Mar 19, 2010)

Por cierto la bocina es de 130 ohm los buzzer tienen demasiado ohm mas de 1M he alli el detalle


----------



## blasidalen (Mar 19, 2010)

¿De que tipo de tlefono? yo construí uno similar hace años usando un piezoelectrico y no espantaba nada,ni poniendolo al lado del mosquito,ahora que si te funciona con eficacia usando otro tipo de altavoz,talvez lo arme,no soporto los mosquitos por la noche;uso un antimosquitos quimico,pero ya se sabe que no son del todo sanos.
SALU2


----------



## fernandob (Mar 19, 2010)

no vieron ?? creo que aca en este foro o en otros lados he comenzado a ver publicidad de uno que con un fan se ocupa de el asunto, ese metodo si funciona:

lso atraes y el fan los chupa , de el otro lado hay una rejilla.

no quieran pensar como muere el mosquito


----------



## asrhael (Mar 19, 2010)

Interesante idea fernandob..a la salida del fan podría haber una "silla eléctrica" para finiquitar al mosquito..aunque el fan seria mas ruidoso que el zumbido del mosquito...lo mejor es que si duermes con alguien, le digas que deje los brazos afuera de la cama y listo..


----------



## fernandob (Mar 21, 2010)

hola, el asunto creo que es asi:

el fan silencioso no tiene por que estar cerca, el asunto es agregar algo que atraifga al mosquito.
de el otro lado de el fan no hace falta NADA, solo un mosquitero o sea una red que no le permitaq salir, en el folleto el mosquito muere por DESHIDRATACION, imaginen que quedan atrapados en una red por un viento que fluye sin parar y no los deja moverse.

saludos


----------



## electromario (Mar 21, 2010)

> ¿De que tipo de tlefono? yo construí uno similar hace años usando un piezoelectrico y no espantaba nada,ni poniendolo al lado del mosquito,ahora que si te funciona con eficacia usando otro tipo de altavoz,talvez lo arme,no soporto los mosquitos por la noche;uso un antimosquitos quimico,pero ya se sabe que no son del todo sanos.
> SALU2



no tengo imagen de la bocina pero si la dimensiones tiene 4.5 cm de diametro y 1.5 cm de prefundidad jeje si lo haces cuantame como te va talvez pueda ayudarte


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 30, 2010)

Yo hice algo parecido a esto con un fan y me funcionó de maravillas 

http://www.popsci.com/diy/gallery/2009-05/popsci-diy-humane-bug-zapper-updated-archives


Es divertido ver a los bichitos luchar contra el viento en vano 


Además caza cuanto bichito venga volando


----------



## Agustinw (Abr 8, 2010)

yo hice ese ahuyenta mosquitos y parecía que los atraía XD


----------



## mot1258 (Abr 19, 2010)

Hola a todos, yo lo hice y si me ha fucionado pero no lo conecto todo el tiempo y se oye un zumbido en el piezzo, ya que le pongo 9 v. y veo que si ha da resultado pero solo lo conecto por ratos y cuando lo necesito para que no se adapten los mosquitos , espero subir fotos para que  vean los componentes que ocupe,  antes ocupe un twieteer  o no fuciono, saludos


----------



## Dragonfly (Abr 5, 2011)

quisiera saber si este circuito funciona, ya que tengo una plaga de zancudos que me esta volviendo loco a demas mi bebe acabo de nacer y no quiero utilizar quimicos.

Por otro lado el AC3130 no lo consigo por ningun lado que puedo utilizar entonces..?

Agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 5, 2011)

pero...............si tenes un bebe LEE UN POCO !!!!!!!!!!!
que buscas ??
a alguien que te diga que si ???
no viste que NO SIRVE !!

te gusta que te engañen ??

leete:
Foros de Electrónica

y leete tambien este:
Funciona el ahuyentador de mosquitos?

en la primer pagina puse varios apuntes, fijate de donde son esos apuntes y que dicen.
no son de un foro de aficionados que hacen cualquier cosita que sea electronica sirva o no sirva, son de lugares que tratan seriamente con plagas.

Si pones s “mosquitos y como eliminarlos” en google fijate que paginas aparecen, si son  Todo hogar.netGuiafacil.comYo te curo.gilAcalasolucion.puf
No son confiables, no digo que no sirvan, pero no son confiables, las hace la señora que por la tarde enseña a hacer albondigas con pure en la TV . Busca paginas con “mosquito vector de enfermedades” o estudio de … .gov.uba.comDepartamento de biologia de mexico 
Pone en google:vector mosquito y su estudio
y veras paginas mas serias+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



Tomasito dijo:


> Yo hice algo parecido a esto con un fan y me funcionó de maravillas
> 
> DIY From the Archives: A Humane Bug Zapper From 1971
> 
> ...



de esos hay industriales, podes contar la potencia de el fan ??
es uno de pc ?? o de fuente de PC ??
que usaste o que cosas probaste para atraerlos ?
o solo por azar, los que pasan cerca ?


----------



## Manuel51 (Abr 7, 2011)

Según unos estudios hechos en Australia, los mosquitos machos oyen, pero las hembras son sordas. Y, para mala suerte nuestra, solo pican las hembras para alimentar los huevos (Los huevos de la hembra). ¡Tienen suerte los zancudos que su parienta no los oye cuando regresan tarde a casa!


----------

